
Plan 9 from User Space (aka plan9port) - shawndumas
http://swtch.com/plan9port/#
======
autotelicum
Something new is the in-progress cocoa graphics layer. If you try to compile
p9p on Mac OS X then you may encounter a problem compiling devdraw. I did,
when I recently tried from the download. Getting the code from the repository
instead fixes that with the new layer.

The default font in p9p acme is somewhat rasterized compared to AcmeSAC. I
copied over the fonts from there and changed the source code to default to
those. There are environment variables that can be set, but it is as easy to
change the code and compile it.

In AcmeSAC I have to use `os bash --login' for some commands on the host due
to the inferno layer, that is not needed when using the p9p acme, it is speedy
and native.

Using the p9p command line tools in iTerm2 with split-screen and multiple
windows works very well too.

------
nobodycareslol
thanks for posting this for no reason

